# Boston terrier breeders



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok so i've never bought off a breeder before so don't have a clue were to look first!

Doesn't anyone have any good contacts/websites for Boston breeders?

What sort of things would you recommend looking out for in a good breeder/puppy and what sort of prices would i be looking at paying for a bitch or dog?

Taa in advance


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

My friend breeds Boston Terriers. He lives in Preston, Lancashire. I got my Boston Terrier from him. He doesn't have any pups yet & wont for a bit, but I can ask him if he knows anyone around you who may if you want? Generally expect to pay between £1200 - £1500.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes please! and also find out how much they tend to go for if that's ok


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I've edited my previous post to add rough prices :2thumb:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Hi sarah

I got my boston from a breeder is south wales (i know its far from you) 

i found it very hard finding a boston breeder that was due to have and puppies any time this year... 

My Boston Terrier was less then 1000, im not sure what price she normally sells them for but basically the litter i got Hiro from where ready to go to their new homes on Christmas eve but the woman held onto the litter as she didnt want to sell them to people who would buy them for christmas presents as theres a chance they would end up in a rescue... so she held on to them till after christmas and of course lots of people were financially recoving from christmas so she found it hard to sell them 

If you dont have any luck and were interested in the breeder in south wales i do have contact details


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi there*

hi look on the kennel club or champdogs .co.uk it really good


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, I texted me friend to ask if he knew any Boston breeders with pups. He doesn't, but one of his Boston bitches is due to give birth next weekend, if your prepared to wait.

Sarahc, Dave says hi : victory:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Any contact details would be great 

We haven't decided if we're definitely having a pup yet, but its helpful to have all the info and contact first for if we decide to, obviously we've got Kizzy so have to bear her welfare in mind to and also the pups and Kizz is a lump who doesn't know her own strength at times!

But like i say any contacts, throw them my way


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Sarahc, Dave says hi : victory:


:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> Any contact details would be great
> 
> We haven't decided if we're definitely having a pup yet, but its helpful to have all the info and contact first for if we decide to, obviously we've got Kizzy so have to bear her welfare in mind to and also the pups and Kizz is a lump who doesn't know her own strength at times!
> 
> But like i say any contacts, throw them my way


Hiya Sarah,

My friend has emailed me as a couple he knows have 1 male puppy left that is available. They're called Paula & Helen & their email addy is mailto:[email protected]

Failing that, my friend, who lives in Preston, lancashire, is called Dave & his bitch Daphne is due to have her pups next weekend. His email addy is [email protected]. My Boston Terrier Daisy is the daughter of Daphne.

Best of luck,
Colin


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> Any contact details would be great
> 
> We haven't decided if we're definitely having a pup yet, but its helpful to have all the info and contact first for if we decide to, obviously we've got Kizzy so have to bear her welfare in mind to and also the pups and Kizz is a lump who doesn't know her own strength at times!
> 
> But like i say any contacts, throw them my way


 
I would not worry too much about this - my Boston lives with a blind Great Dane (who regularly treads or sits on her :gasp & a Dobermann pup (who pesters her all day long to play). They are tough little dogs who usualy end up being top dog :lol2: Plus if Kizzy is young she might like a little playmate to direct some of her energy on :2thumb:

GO FOR IT :lol2::lol2:


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Sarah,
> 
> My friend has emailed me as a couple he knows have 1 male puppy left that is available. They're called Paula & Helen & their email addy is mailto:[email protected]
> 
> ...


Our friend dave has now got 3 puppies, 2 bitches and 1 dog! They are sooo cute!!!:flrt:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

if you do get one Sarah, make sure that it comes from parents who have been eye tested.Hereditary cataracts has been a big problem in Bostons.


----------



## chez1010 (May 17, 2010)

hi sara
we have mated our boston bitch, but she isnt due to have them till mid june, depends how quick you want one, we live in rotherham cheryl


----------

